# New Tools for a new remodeling contractor



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm starting a new remodeling business and I am looking for opinions on what tools to get. Makita, Dewalt, Harbor Freight etc. (I'm leaning towards makita because their lithium-ion set costs less than dewalts ni-cad.)

Here is a partial list of tools that I think i will need.

Cordless:
Reciprocating Saw
1/2" Hammer Driver-Drill
Impact Driver

Corded:
Miter Saw
Circular Saw

Hand Tools:
Level
Tape Measure
Hamer
Angle

Any suggestions would be appreciated, as always price is an issue and I want to get the most bang for my buck.

Thanks,
-Roman


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

rollerroman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm starting a new remodeling business and I am looking for opinions on what tools to get. Makita, Dewalt, Harbor Freight etc. (I'm leaning towards makita because their lithium-ion set costs less than dewalts ni-cad.)
> 
> ...


You want to start a remodel business but have no idea what tools you will need! Well to start with you will need some kind of training/experience this will then teach you what tools you need for what kind of work you do. Then you will need insurance and a license. 

If you don't mind me asking what is your current job? Sounds like you have never worked in construction.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

This should help get you started:thumbup:

In no particular order.....................

Carpenter’s apron
16 oz. Finish hammer (smooth face)
22 oz. Framing hammer (waffle face)
Mini sledgehammer
Big ass sledgehammer
Dead blow hammer
Tri-square
Framing square
Bevel square
24”, 30” or 48” level
10” or 12” crescent wrench
1/4” drive socket set
Allen wrench sets
Metric & SAE wrench & socket sets
Screwdriver set: slot and Philips blades
Nail sets: small, medium and large
Compass scribe
Chisel set
#60 Stanley block plane
30’ tape measure
50’ or 100’ tape measure
8, 10, 12 point hand saw
Hacksaw
Flat bar
Crowbar
Cats paw
Line man side cutting pliers
Bull nose cutting pliers
Protractor saw cutting glide
Caulking gun
36” or 48” pipe clamp
Pencils and sharpener
Sheetrock knife
Sharpening stones
Circular saw
Sawzall
Cordless drill with bits
12" compound Miter saw
Miter saw stand
Portable Table saw stands
Portable table saw outfeeds
Portable table saw side extension
10" portable table saw
Router table
3-1/4 HP variable speed router
1.5 HP router
Laminate trimmer
Carbide router bits
Router edge guide
1/2" chuck cordless screwgun
Cordless right angle drill
Corded 1/2" right angle drill
Impact driver w/ impact sockets
Impact screwgun/driver
Kreg jig
Magnum 1/2" drills
1/2" hammer drill
Hole saw set 3/4" - 4-1/2"
Forstner bit set
Socket set (48 piece)
Drill & plug set
Portable drill press
Sawzall
Bosch mini sawzall
Rotozip with accessories
Dremel tool & accessories
Left handed skill saw
8" skill saw
10" skil saw
7-1/4" skil saw
2-3/4" Cordless skilsaw
5" Panel skilsaw
Flushcut trim saw
Jigsaw
4" Belt sander
3-1/2" Belt sander
5" random orbital sander
Portable workbench
8' Fiberglass stepladder
6' Fiberglass stepladder 
4' Fiberglass stepladder 
28' Aluminum extention ladder
Ladder standoff
Corner ladder standoff
16' x 20" aluminum staging plank
Ladder brackets
At least 4 sections of pipe staging with feet
Aluminum folding sawhorses
13" surface planer
3-1/2" power planer
2 tank compressor
1HP mini compressor
25' Compressor hoses
50' Compressor hose
20# ton jack
Siding nailer
Roofing nailer
Framing nailer
Finish nailer
Brad nailer
Builders level
Laser level
6' level
4' level
2' level
Folding T Square
Folding 3-4-5 right angle layout square
Fein multimaster w/accessories
50' 3 prong extention cord
25' 14 gauge ext cords
Big 36"Fat Max pry bar
2- 12" Jorgensen zip clamps
2- 18" Jorgensen zip clamps
2- 24" Jorgensen zip clamps
2- 8" Jorgensen Jaw clamps
Jorgensen face frame cabinet clamp
Pony 3/4" pipe clamps
Pony spring clamps
A set of taping tools & accessories
A set of painting tools & accesories
Tool box of plumbing accessories
Tool box of electrical accessories

Truck & trailer to haul all this **** in........:laughing:

This is only scratching the surface


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

rollerroman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm starting a new remodeling business and I am looking for opinions on what tools to get. Makita, Dewalt, Harbor Freight etc. (I'm leaning towards makita because their lithium-ion set costs less than dewalts ni-cad.)
> 
> ...


when purchasing an angle it is important that you buy the right angle:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would start out with the little tykes stuff first.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> when purchasing an angle it is important that you buy the right angle:whistling


As in 90 degrees or as in the correct angle? :laughing:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

You need a lot more than that if you want to be a remodeler. I have five to ten grand in tools which still isn't nearly enough. 

That's not a bad list though tc :thumbsup:


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

KennMacMoragh said:


> You need a lot more than that if you want to be a remodeler. I have five to ten grand in tools which still isn't nearly enough.
> 
> That's not a bad list though tc :thumbsup:


You never have enough !
Add
Pickup or van
W/C insurance
Liability insurance
Business cards 
Credit account
Checking account
Subs
Patience


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

rollerroman said:


> As always price is an issue and I want to get the most bang for my buck.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Roman


 
Save your money and go get a job at the 711 :blink:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Your most important tool is working capital. After paying for all those tools, the truck, the workmens comp insurance, the liability insurance, the licenses, and the training, you still must finance the work. You need working capital to pay for designs, engineering, permits, fees, materials, subs, labor, whatever it takes to get the job done. Yeah, you think you can make the whole thing work with the customer financing the entire project, no money out of your pocket. Things don't always go as planned. 

Don't forget to budget for customers who don't pay, the legal fees for liens you file and for people who sue you. 

Then there's the stuff you don't see, like someone stealing you tools, or your truck, or even materials on the job-site. There's the final check that never comes or it bounces, there's the special order beam that you ordered wrong, and the flat tires from tough job sites. 

If you don't have the working capital to carry you through the problem jobs, you likely won't make it through the first year. 90% fail in the first year, 95% fail within 5 years. Do you have what it takes to be one of the 5% who can make it past the start-up phase? Most of us who have succeeded long term (30 years for me) had no idea how tough it would be. We just kept seeing that next ridge and figured it was the summit. It wasn't.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

The tools you will really need to successful are going to be business tools, such as Quickbooks and some sort of estimating system and an understanding of how and why you need these tools.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Here are a couple of things to get you started.....once you get licensed and insured. :whistling


I get mine at Toys-R-Us. 

If you haven't figured it out yet, you will also need pretty thick skin.:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

This will be a one post wonder


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

> This is only scratching the surface


More like rubbing. Scratching is an overstatement.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Then after you get everything you might as well plan on turning around and getting it all again since you will eventually need employees, and employees require tools also.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Think we scared him


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> This should help get you started:thumbup:
> 
> In no particular order.....................
> 
> ...


Tough time to think you want to go in to remodeling

Smaller hand tools you will need a couple of everything because you won't be able to find one until you've already replaced it.

Spend the money and buy good tools that will be used frequently, such as the cordless tools and the saws.
I have a rotary hammer that I've only used a half dozen times..good thing it was a harbor freight.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

I especially like PA's comment about several copies of the most common tools. How many tape meaures, utility knives, and putty knives do most of us have? I know I'm into double figures for all of them.

In Idaho, we have to fill out/update a tool inventory for "Tools and Equipment used in a Business" and turn it into our county assessor. It's a fan-fold computer printout, and Mrs. Gough has told me that she wants me to retire when the list gets as long as I am tall. I'm resisting this idea, because that will be about the time that I've got most of the tools that I need.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

PA woodbutcher said:


> I have a rotary hammer that I've only used a half dozen times..good thing it was a harbor freight.


 
I dunno, the longer I have had my Bosch Rotary Hammer the more I am glad I got it. I bought it in a pinch to deal with six freaking holes....but now I use it all the time, and not only in masonary....the chippinh mode is GREAT, esp with a wide blade chisel....it works right down under underlayment, tiles, laminate...whatever...:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> I dunno, the longer I have had my Bosch Rotary Hammer the more I am glad I got it. I bought it in a pinch to deal with six freaking holes....but now I use it all the time, and not only in masonary....the chippinh mode is GREAT, esp with a wide blade chisel....it works right down under underlayment, tiles, laminate...whatever...:thumbsup:


Amen to that! 5 yearrs ago I didn't know what an sds drill was. Bought one one clearance for 60 bucks and thought it was just a nice heavy duty drill. Now I can't imagine not having one. The original one has since passed on (sniff sniff) but I now own 3 of them. 

As far as the comment about buying more tools for employees to use. Plan on buying far more than you would for yourself. Employees will misplace twice as many tools as you will. I can never find a catspaw or a hex driver even though I probably buy 1/2 dozen a year of each.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

I know two people personally who, after making a small fortune in the business world, followed their dreams and became physicains.

So it can be done.


I think all of us here took on at least one aspect of a job that we have never done before. I know I have. And in that instance, I researched and I read about proper methods, materials, tools etc. And in most cases, did a better job than someones employee who has done the same scope of work many times, however has no pride in their work
If we only did what we were born knowing...........................................

I use Dewalt, Ridged, Milwakee, Hilti, Ramset etc.
Do your research about what tools to buy.

Keep in mind that just like everything else in life, "You get what you pay for"


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> I like Makita, own a few dewalts, a little bit of everything really. If you can afford it, go Festool and you'll have less worry with them long term and if you want to sell them, they excellent resale value.
> 
> I know some guys are busting on ya, and some of these posts have been funny to read, I can see where they are coming from because so many of us have been in the business long enough to it's not for everyone and a lot of people fail. I wouldn't say 95% of businesses fail in the first five years but someone show me that stat and I'll start to believe it. I guess I'm part of the 5%.
> 
> ...


Ap..He's been in _business_ for 15 years,just not the construction business.The only experience he has is working on his own houses.He considers himself a "serious DIY'er"....:blink:


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> so which one is it? Honestly if you seriously enjoy it and you have all this money, take the time and work with a Remodeler as a helper or even a carpenter and pay attention for a year or so. This is the best advice I can give you, if you think you have all the working capital you'll need you'll be amazed at how fast you'll go through it by under bidding something.


This is the very best advice:thumbup: Otherwise you'll just be a pretender, making mistakes, potentially huge mistakes, at the expense of your customers :furious:

As for tools. The long list provided earlier in this thread is excellent but as noted just a start. Otherwise take the time to read the hundreds of pages of discussion on this site about good & bad tools & who makes them. This site alone is a treasure trove if you are looking to learn. The sarcasm & condensation that you are reading throughout this post will be completely understandable to you, & more so for every year that you dedicate to your new vocation. Good luck.


----------



## Bigpapa05 (Jul 10, 2010)

Reading this thread was the most entertaining 30 minutes I have had in a long time. I just love the thought of someone shopping for quality tools at Harbor Freight. You guys have made my day. :clap:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

harbour freight sells quality tools? this must be new as of this weekend then:whistling, unless you mean a tool thats good enough to throw at an annoying neighbor as opposed to actually using for its intended purpose


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

*One Year Follow Up*

I just recently renewed my liability insurance, which means I have officially passed the one year mark. So how did I do last year?

Jobs: 34
Gross: $258,000
Profit: $29,000
Money Spent On Tools: Lots!
Second year goal: $400,000
Satisfaction of proving everyone wrong: Priceless

On a more serious note, I did learn a lot in my first year. This was certainly more complicated than I thought. However, my original assumption turned out to be true, which is that most people in the construction industry don't have much business or social sense. By putting together marketing campaigns and awesome presentations I have been able to close 80% of my leads. I have other contractors begging me for work, and I am booked up through the winter. Bottom line, be nice to people on the way up because you may need them on the way down. 

Let me know if you have any questions on how to run a remodeling company?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

rollerroman said:


> I just recently renewed my liability insurance, which means I have officially passed the one year mark. So how did I do last year?
> 
> Jobs: 34
> Gross: $258,000
> ...


Are you doing the work or do you have subs that do all the work?


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

First thing I did was hire a GC to do all the work. One mistake I made is that he canceled his liability insurance and I got hit with a fine. 

Anyway, after that I took all the people on his crew and look them to an employee leasing agency. Now they indirectly work for me, however the old GC is the lead carpenter on the crew.

All the plumbing and electric is subbed out.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Alright, so your a salesman/owner. Good for you. Now that you've gleaned info from the tradesmen on this site, why don't you head on over to the Marketing/Sales section and contribute.


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

You have an interesting and bitter tone, I don't need to be "right" however calling me a salesman/owner is a little belittling. I know/learned more about construction in the last year than most people on this forum. It simply isn't very efficient for me to shovel dirt when I could be working on marketing. This is the essence of capitalism and strengths based teamwork. 

Now, you are right, I should contribute to the marketing section, and based on your feedback I will. I have learned a lot from that portion of this site.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Bitter tone?

Sounds a little like the kettle calling the pot black.....with more than a touch of arrogance thrown in.

Pride goeth before a fall....

I'm not sure I'd be bragging about a 29k profit on 1/3 of a million dollar gross for the year (with 15 yrs of business & marketing experience, and all that to boot....) before spending "loads" on tools.


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

Not bitter, but very proud of my business. 

Two things about profit. A) profit is measured after my salary is deducted. Second, profit is after I invested 20k plus in tools, two trucks, three trailers, websites etc etc. 

What exactly would I have to do for you to say good job? The answer is that your are not hear to learn from my ways, you are here to reassure yourself that your ways are right. You can be rich or you can be right. Take your pick?


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

glad to see it worked out for you.


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Jwilliams! I appreciate your feedback and support!


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

And one more thing. Please don't take anything on here to personal. These men have been where you were once before so they know where you're coming from. Take it as constructive criticism. After all we all have our own opinions on things. :thumbup: Once again congrats on your one year!


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

rollerroman said:


> I just recently renewed my liability insurance, which means I have officially passed the one year mark. So how did I do last year?
> 
> Jobs: 34
> Gross: $258,000
> ...





rollerroman said:


> First thing I did was hire a GC to do all the work. One mistake I made is that he canceled his liability insurance and I got hit with a fine.
> 
> *Anyway, after that I took all the people on his crew and look them to an employee leasing agency. Now they indirectly work for me*, however the old GC is the lead carpenter on the crew.
> 
> ...





rollerroman said:


> You have an interesting and bitter tone, I don't need to be "right" however *calling me a salesman/owner is a little belittling. I know/learned more about construction in the last year than most people on this forum*. It simply isn't very efficient for me to shovel dirt when I could be working on marketing. This is the essence of capitalism and strengths based teamwork.
> 
> Jesus dude, do you have *any* awareness of how you sound to others? You complain that you were belittled then move right on to belittling everyone. :blink:
> 
> Now, you are right, I should contribute to the marketing section, and based on your feedback I will. I have learned a lot from that portion of this site.





rollerroman said:


> Not bitter, but very proud of my business.
> 
> Two things about profit. A) profit is measured after my *salary is deducted. Second, profit is after I invested 20k plus in tools, two trucks, three trailers*, websites etc etc.
> 
> ...


I hope you are sucsessful, but more importantly I hope the folks working for you are sucsessful and that the clients you work for end up with quality work for a fair price.

Part of the response you are getting here might be that from the responses you give it seems as though all you are focused on is yourself. It also seems as though you lack respect for the trades and especially the folks who do them.

If that's not the case then you should be concerned and asking yourself why you come across like that. Because you sure do.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

So I just read this whole thing... 

All I gotta say people have their own thoughts and opinions...

Another thing.. it takes YEARS of being in the INDUSTRY to become a sucessful contractor. In those years you will learn which tools to buy and use.. I've been buying tools since I was 15 and I still haven't finished my list.. just a couple more thousand dollars worth of tools to go and those are the speciality tools. :laughing:

By the way I think this is the best comment in the thread.



rollerroman said:


> Honestly, building a house is not half as hard as you are making it out to be. If I get a big project I will hire people and subs who know what they are doing.


That quote speaks for itself...

I'm done...


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

moorewarner - These are all fair enough criticisms, to respond to your two points:

I did ask an honest questions to this board a year ago, without a condescending tone, and people made fun of me and told me I would fail. I don't think that I am better than these people, but I do feel vindicated. I have immense respect for tradespeople. However, it goes both ways, without the office end of the business, there would be no project to apply your trade though. So it is a reciprocal relationship that we both benefit from. This is strengths based teamwork, which my team is very good at.

Are the folks working for me better off? I pay higher than the going rate for carpenters, plumbers and electricians in my area. In fact a few months ago I opened my books to my leads and let them set their compensation rates for each item. All that I ask in return is that EVERYONE that works for me works as efficiently as possible, is honest, and that we work as a team. As an example, I fired a plumber the other week because he told a customer that they would have to rip out the sanitary tee to hook up a sink. The plumber that figured out a way to do it without moving the rough in got the job, and was paid $100hr for it. The guy who gave me and the client a line of BS didn't. I will let you decide if this is good business sense?

A bonus response to quality of work. We focus on low to mid range remodels, so that is part of it. We have never had a client complain about our work, and every review we have ever had was "five stars".

So it's been a mixed bag, and I can assure you that it is not all about me. My first priority is to take care of my clients, my crew, my subs, then myself. I'm a pretty confident guy, I will give you that. But lets be honest, I didn't know my a** from a hole in the ground when I first posted on this thread. I learned a lot in the last year, and I am still learning. Once again though, don't take my "success" as a threat to you personally, I just think that I have something to contribute, that's all.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

rollerroman said:


> Once again though, don't take my "success" as a threat to you personally, I just think that I have something to contribute, that's all.


I don't take your success as a threat, no one here does. Part of the reason we gather here is celebrate the successes with each other. That really didn't factor into my or anyone's response in my opinion.

You have been a member for a year now and your post count stands at a dozen.

If you believe you have business and marketing insight to offer I second Jhark, what's holding you back? The story of your last year could offer a lot of insights to guys just getting going. Head on over to the business and marketing sections and start offering it. 

A lot of folks here could use help in those areas, myself at the top of the list.

I wish you well in the coming year.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rollerroman perhaps you could post up some pics of your last years projects. Reason I'm asking is because I meet so many business owners who talk the talk but can't walk the walk. You sound like most of them. One of them tells me he his gross was over 1.5million last year and I have yet to see any type of work he does that would pay that kind of money. He had 5 guys work for him and knew everything to do with the business side but couldn't use a tool to save his life. All his guys left and now it's just him and his mate and neither of them have a clue between them how to build anything. He was paying his guys around $32k a year from what I hear yet they still left! I wouldn't be so quick as to say your successful after just one year. When you been around for 10+ years then I would say well done. Like I say I see guys like you come and go each month and they talk like they got the biggest growing company around these parts. It's not long before they back working for another contractor.


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

More available at facebook.com/budgetbuilders like our page if you want to keep up with what we are doing!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> This should help get you started:thumbup:
> 
> In no particular order.....................
> 
> ...


You forgot the "left" handed hammer! 

:laughing:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Reed all of your posts on this thread. Decided to Checked out your page after your posted pictures. What have your responses to your pictures with cost from you and you competitor's price have been.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> You forgot the "left" handed hammer!
> 
> :laughing:


And the board strecher for those short boards... 

I actually have a whole tool box full of left handed tools only... Just in case...


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

skillman said:


> Reed all of your posts on this thread. Decided to Checked out your page after your posted pictures. What have your responses to your pictures with cost from you and you competitor's price have been.


The site only went up few weeks ago, so I have yet to get any feedback in regards to buying decisions based on that aspect of the site. I will say however that I am walking a fine line between selling price and selling value. Now that I am a little more established, I am transitioning more to a value proposition instead of price. 

In other words: No feedback yet, will probably come down at some time in the near future.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Who took a _Sharpie_ to your face:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Rich D. said:


> And the board strecher for those short boards...
> 
> I actually have a whole tool box full of left handed tools only... Just in case...


When the newbies on the job tick me off, 
I send them to go make shims on the miter saw. 
:whistling


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Rollerroman perhaps you could post up some pics of your last years projects. Reason I'm asking is because I meet so many business owners who talk the talk but can't walk the walk. You sound like most of them. One of them tells me he his gross was over 1.5million last year and I have yet to see any type of work he does that would pay that kind of money. He had 5 guys work for him and knew everything to do with the business side but couldn't use a tool to save his life. All his guys left and now it's just him and his mate and neither of them have a clue between them how to build anything. He was paying his guys around $32k a year from what I hear yet they still left! I wouldn't be so quick as to say your successful after just one year. When you been around for 10+ years then I would say well done. Like I say I see guys like you come and go each month and they talk like they got the biggest growing company around these parts. It's not long before they back working for another contractor.


My point exactly. I have nothing against anyone being successful...

However successful you may be, your "confidence" gives off an air of superiority that imho rubs the wrong way.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

2ndGen said:


> When the newbies on the job tick me off,
> I send them to go make shims on the miter saw.
> :whistling


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: that's great...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:blink: I use the table saw for shims:blink:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I think he was kidding.. well I hope he was :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I was serious until one they'd turn the saw on with a pile of scrap wood ready! :laughing:


----------



## MAKOAGON (Sep 23, 2011)

In your OP you say price is an issue. Then you say money is no problem. Bending the truth is no way to start in the construction industry.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MAKOAGON said:


> In your OP you say price is an issue. Then you say money is no problem. Bending the truth is no way to start in the construction industry.


He's not doing the work anymore. Now he's a "Paper Contractor". 
He hires others to do the actual work. The needs have changed.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

rollerroman said:


> I just recently renewed my liability insurance, which means I have officially passed the one year mark. So how did I do last year?
> 
> Jobs: 34
> Gross: $258,000
> ...



Manta is saying annual revenue of $80,000 not $258,000 :blink:


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm getting a good laugh at these posts: Here are the replies:

MAKOAGON - You are correct, you got me on semantics. A better term would have been ROI is an issue. 

2ndGen - Not sure what a "paper contractor" is? Most contractors fail not because they do poor work, they fail because the don't have a lot of business sense. I have twelve pieces of paper with different leads and projects I am working right now, how do you like that paper?

Splinter hands - I updated this to more accurately reflect our numbers. It now says that we do over a billion dollars a year in volume. Don't believe anything you read on the internet, I could lying about all of this...


----------



## rollerroman (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok guys, this thread has been fun, but I have another lead I have to go and follow up on. Client received one of my direct mail pieces, and now they want a new covered patio! 

I will check back in on this thread next year and give you another status update to our company. If you have any legitimate questions, feel free to message me or find me in the marketing section.

Best of luck to all of you and have a happy holidays!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Rollerroman perhaps you could post up some pics of your last years projects. Reason I'm asking is because I meet so many business owners who talk the talk but can't walk the walk. You sound like most of them. One of them tells me he his gross was over 1.5million last year and I have yet to see any type of work he does that would pay that kind of money. He had 5 guys work for him and knew everything to do with the business side but couldn't use a tool to save his life. All his guys left and now it's just him and his mate and neither of them have a clue between them how to build anything. He was paying his guys around $32k a year from what I hear yet they still left! I wouldn't be so quick as to say your successful after just one year. When you been around for 10+ years then I would say well done. Like I say I see guys like you come and go each month and they talk like they got the biggest growing company around these parts. It's not long before they back working for another contractor.




Depending on what you do 1.5 is not always a large gross. If your a home builder its not that high. Its not a important what your gross is, just your margins. 

Also, in 2010 my company grossed a good deal more than rollerman said he did, and only had two true remodels, a kitchen and two baths, and another two bathes. The rest were all large and small scale repairs, re-sides , window and door replacements, and some decks. We were very spread out, lots of travel time and time lost bidding, probably too many hands and all our trucks blowinh and gowing, so we didn't make a good profit that year. 

This year bigger jobs, still good margins, less running around, more money.

Also, I don't know what others charge, but my markup on kitchens, bathes, window and door replacements and decks is much higher than an addition or custom home. So why the projects may not be glamourous or big they are bigger money makers if you do them right.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Splinter hands said:


> Manta is saying annual revenue of $80,000 not $258,000 :blink:


 Manta doesn't mean ****. My buddy's company did over a million this year it says he did 125,000.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> Manta doesn't mean ****. My buddy's company did over a million this year it says he did 125,000.


 Hell my Manta report says under 500000 and 1 to 4 employees. Wrong.


----------

